# good seller for sub foam replacement



## Hunter4u (Aug 24, 2010)

anyone know a reputibale seller for new foam for some pioneer 12inch speakers in a tower setup?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Check with The Speaker Exchange in FL or Orange County Speaker in CA.


----------



## Hunter4u (Aug 24, 2010)

you have links per chance?
Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...chnical-information/4398-service-centers.html

They are also in the Manufacturer & Vendor Reference Information forum, IIRC. I have not put them in the vendor listing yet, but will do so soon. When you need to find something like this, the stickies in the Service and Support area are a good place to start, as well as the forum above, and the vendor listings which you can find in a tab in the middle of the page near the top of every forum page.


----------



## denydog (Dec 20, 2008)

When I replaced the surrounds on my Polk speakers, I got the kits from Speakerworks.com

The price was low, the instructions were adequate, and the surrounds fit perfectly. This is the only experience I've had with speaker repair thankfully.


----------

